# Species that can go in the same enclosure



## Shikito123 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi all, 
so I've just got back into the hobby a few months ago. I have a young coastal carpet that's about 50-60cm long.
however, I really want to get a jungle carpet too. can they live in the same enclosure or are there requirements too different? 
*I have done a bit of research but I've heard that some people do mix species in enclosures so figured id ask more experienced people in the hobby before I make a mistake.
thanks guys!


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 4, 2018)

your coastal or jungle will end up as snake food to the other


----------



## Shikito123 (Dec 4, 2018)

damn. Definitely, don't want that. Would 2 coastals be okay then? or still a problem. 
also sorry im new to the hobby and dont know much


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 4, 2018)

Long story short, 1 snake/python per enclosure. You want 2 snakes, set up two enclosures.


----------



## Shikito123 (Dec 4, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Long story short, 1 snake/python per enclosure. You want 2 snakes, set up two enclosures.



okay, thank you


----------



## cris (Dec 4, 2018)

99% of the time if you separate them for feeding and keep them well fed there will be no problems keeping similar sized carpet pythons together. It is still better to keep them separate, or people will get triggered.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 4, 2018)

We have about 35 reptiles in our house and most are kept in isolation except for breeding, and for good reason. Big things eat smaller things, it's just nature.


----------

